

Ask HN: Is Google's VDay logo an eye sore or am I missing something? - giberson

Usually, I love Google's special edition logos that celebrate special dates. They are creative, and beautiful. But for today's valentines logo it seems like they really phoned it in. The color scheme is really off putting. But, it is hard for me to believe that they would do something of such poor quality so I'm left wondering if I'm missing something. Is there something special about the color scheme that justifies its usage? Could it be colorblind safe color combinations? (even still cant they find color blind safe colors that look good?)
======
Skywing
This -> <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Indiana>

~~~
giberson
Bingo. I feel relieved now. Now, I actually recall the iconic arrangement of
the letters for LOVE. However, I didn't recall the color scheme.

Thanks for the wiki link.

